# How many hours of sleep do you get?



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

See above. There's seems to be a stronger culture of night owls on the internet and I'd like to see how accurate that is. roud: Also, if there's more correlation between age, type, etc.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

6 or less. Sometimes more.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

almost 18 y/o here and on average like 3-4 hrs, sometimes a bit less sometimes a bit more

every two/three weeks i sleep like 9-12 hours for......... idk 5 days? not my fault though i swear, just quirky mood things


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> 6 or less. Sometimes more.


Same.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Not counting the 2 hr naps I often take coming home from school: 

3-6 on school days

8-10 around vacation time


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Whoever said 10+. Come watch my kids. 
K. Thanks.


edit: right, 6 or less.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

6 or less = too little. My ENFP fiance won't shut up.

Tonight I've only slept for 4 hours so at the moment I'm wishing I was together with an introvert, so that we could not be together together. But it's fine, it'll get better when I get some sleep...


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Anywhere between six and 10. Depends on if I actually sleep.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

Depends on the day, so it varies from 7 to sometimes 11 to 12 hours. Yes, I love sleep.

Never less than 6 though since I'm out of school now nor do I have a job.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

6-7 usually.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

If sleeping enough regularly, about 7h30. But I catch up easily with sleep deprivation/stress/etc.. by sleeping up to 10h, occasionally.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> Anywhere between six and 10. Depends on if I actually sleep.


ah, those times were you want to sleep but you end up staring at the vastness of the ceiling?


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> ah, those times were you want to sleep but you end up staring at the vastness of the ceiling?


Heh. Yeah, pretty much. I just have weird sleeping habits. No matter what I always wake up around 3:30-4 and sometimes I just can't get back to sleep.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

Mostly around 6 hours, sometimes less.


----------



## loginsareboring (Dec 8, 2015)

I couldn't function without at least 6,5-7 hours of sleep. I try to sleep for 8 hours usually, but when I don't have to wake up early it easily can go up to 9-10.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

about 6-7 hours ^^

ENTP - 16 years old - female - constantly tired


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

I aim for 8, but it usually ends up 7ish or under.

A few times a month I get messed up on Scotch and stay up really late. It makes getting up for work tough the next morning


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

6.5-7... I prefer 8


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

I normally sleep between 6-7 hours. And I can never sleep more than 8 hours, even if I'm really tired.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Lately about 7 hours, though I'd like to aim for 8.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I have strange sleep habits. I just sleep when i want to. Sometimes i don't sleep, sometimes i sleep 16 hours, sometimes i sleep during the day, sometimes i sleep during the evening, but most times i sleep in the morning. I'm nearly every night awake.

Yesterday i slept from 8 PM to 1 AM (i was awake to watch the primary results of president election while posting on perc and doing some other things like eating and gaming). The day & night before i didn't sleep. So i basically slept 5 hours in the last 48 hours. I slept sunday night from 2 AM to monday afternoon 4 PM, (14 hours). Normally, I have a tendency to sleep every day a little bit later then the night before. If i did go to bed at 4 AM the night before, the next day it will become 6 AM, the day after it 8 AM (then i try to recover, and try to stay awake during the day (but i become sleepy at 10 AM but after some period, i start to get energy back again, i become tired again, i have again energy, again tired.. I can stay awake for days & days if my sleep patron is disturbed (now i have a disturbance - i have 1 disturbance nearly every month).

My sleep patron is sometimes really demanding and make me do procrastinate things. I have a lot of problems because of it. I'm not sure what it is (is it stress, am i too active at night. If i follow my sleep pattern i have no difficulties to fall asleep, stay asleep and wake up at a decent time (8-10 hrs sleep). But i can't have a sleep pattern of 24 hours. There is a possibility that I have https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-24-hour_sleep%E2%80%93wake_disorder and i'm going to research it (going to a doctor), but probably he is going to say that i'm too active or that it is related to stress/excitement.

You can see some pattern in my day

- I wake up, i start to game or on the internet. I don't eat. I never eat in the morning or when it's morning for me. I feel nauseated when i ate something in the morning. I don't care about daylight. I even enjoy darkness more then daylight because it is less disturbing and my surrounding is more calm. It is less stressing for me.
- I do the things that i have to day while it's still daytime (when it's daytime)
- I eat fastfood or unhealthy things
- At night, i start to cook or eat a meal that is more healthy.
- I become depressive because i think at sad things. And if i say depressive, it is depressive. Sometimes this is really hard. It is a recurrent phenomen during almost 50 percent of all my days.
- When it is really late, i start to become excited (after the depressive moment -> i thought this could be made by endorphins releasing during my depressive period in the day, and i can't go to bed. I'm not tired at all. I'm very active then and sometimes very happy.
- I go to bed when i feel tired or when i'm concerned that it is nearly morning again, but sometimes i can't fall in sleep and try to awake 
to eventually become tired again in the morning and sometimes sleep again, or just fight against the sleep and beat it.

It is really problematic, and i actually need to search for help for that kind of problem, but actually i really love it. It is just so strange.

I'm not sure if i'm right (if it is actually that, but i have a presumption that it is that in combination with other things. I also have often microsleeps).


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> I have strange sleep habits. I just sleep when i want to. Sometimes i don't sleep, sometimes i sleep 16 hours, sometimes i sleep during the day, sometimes i sleep during the evening, but most times i sleep in the morning. I'm nearly every night awake.


What sort of job do you have?! Or are you currently unemployed?

To answer OP I usually get 6 to 5 hours of sleep a day, though on the weekends I will occasionally get 8 or 9. Schoolwork really keeps me bogged down and I have always had trouble sleeping so I doubt I'll be getting the ideal amount of sleep anytime soon.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

6 or less, to be more accurate around 4-3 hours. On weekends around 9-10.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Usually 7-8 hours. 

I work from home so that helps me quite a bit on staying caught up with sleep. For instance, if I have a meeting at 8 I can sleep until 7:45. 

Anything past 8 hours though... I tend to just wake up. I have a strong internal clock. Many times I don't even need an alarm to wake up. If I know I have to be up at 8 I will usually naturally wake up right before the alarm.

If for some reason I don't get enough sleep, I then tend to just nap for an hour. Usually between 2-4:30. I just put my tablet next to me in bed in case I get paged by work.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

ArmchairCommie said:


> What sort of job do you have?! Or are you currently unemployed?
> 
> To answer OP I usually get 6 to 5 hours of sleep a day, though on the weekends I will occasionally get 8 or 9. Schoolwork really keeps me bogged down and I have always had trouble sleeping so I doubt I'll be getting the ideal amount of sleep anytime soon.


Unemployed. I doubt i'm going to be able to work. I'm really scared for it. I have a huge lack of self confidence in my abilities (and especially when people expect something from me, when I need to do something). There happened a lot in my life, and the damage made is sadly huge. I'm busy with a lot of things (but individually) but i don't have the energy to do something else.

Then you'll have my sleep habits (and i really don't know if i'm going to be able to recover from it. I read a lot about it. I was diagnosed with autism and i have also probably ADD. However i'm really good in feeling empathy (i have some traits of autism, but i have also traits that are really the opposite of autism (empathy (too much), but also: i love chaos, i understand sarcasm and humor, i'm a rulebreaker, i'm a good talker (and i could give speeches (monologues if i want), i'm good at acting. On the other hand i have some traits (huge concentration problems except for things that other people find boring, don't like parties, too much energy that isn't able to release, we will see. I'm maybe an atypical autist or an classical autist that could recover from his disability, learn from the social environment and adapt into it). But because of other life experiences, i still have a lot of problems.

There is a connection between sighted people with autism/add and the sleep disorder i already mentioned (3 times as much chanche, still very unlikely and rare). I'm keeping a sleep diary. I also read a lot of those patients had a lot of unexplained vivid dreams (i have them too). Another problem is that i actually don't really dislike it, but you can't function with it in real life (and i'm not able to sleep in a normal way (even if i try).


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> Unemployed. I doubt i'm going to be able to work. I'm really scared for it. I have a huge lack of self confidence in my abilities (and especially when people expect something from me, when I need to do something). There happened a lot in my life, and the damage made is sadly huge. I'm busy with a lot of things (but individually) but i don't have the energy to do something else.
> 
> Then you'll have my sleep habits (and i really don't know if i'm going to be able to recover from it. I read a lot about it. I was diagnosed with autism and i have also probably ADD. However i'm really good in feeling empathy (i have some traits of autism, but i have also traits that are really the opposite of autism (empathy (too much), but also: i love chaos, i understand sarcasm and humor, i'm a rulebreaker, i'm a good talker (and i could give speeches (monologues if i want), i'm good at acting. On the other hand i have some traits (huge concentration problems except for things that other people find boring, don't like parties, too much energy that isn't able to release, we will see. I'm maybe an atypical autist or an classical autist that could recover from his disability, learn from the social environment and adapt into it). But because of other life experiences, i still have a lot of problems.
> 
> There is a connection between sighted people with autism/add and the sleep disorder i already mentioned (3 times as much chanche, still very unlikely and rare). I'm keeping a sleep diary. I also read a lot of those patients had a lot of unexplained vivid dreams (i have them too). Another problem is that i actually don't really dislike it, but you can't function with it in real life (and i'm not able to sleep in a normal way (even if i try).


That sucks man. I'm obviously just a high school student and I live in America so I have no clue about the job market over there in Belgium but maybe you should try and learning programming? I hear that IT work is the easiest way to get a good paying job as anyone can learn to code. Nevertheless I wish you luck on the job hunt and I hope you will be able to find a job that you can do sooner rather than later.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Job market is actually good. I'm trying to find a job (also receives some help for that (only thing where i receive help for atm). Could do a lot of interim jobs, but they are trying to let me do a job and slowly trying to integrate into a work schedule. I'm curious if i will succeed. I did it once with school. Problems started a few years ago (first i had delaying sleep phase disorder and then it evaluated in non-24 sleep disorder but not sure if i have these disorders (there could be another motivation for those problems, i need to research it and talk with it to a doctor (i'm now starting with a sleep diary so i can provide them with some information). We will see how it evolves.

And of course, these are low paid jobs that nearly anyone can do (and still have nothing of confidence for it). I also don't want them to do for the rest of my life, but you'll have to start somewhere. I'm not capable of doing other things (i have no degree, and however i have the smartness to achieve a degree, i'm CURRENTLY not able to do it.)

Thanks.


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

"I love sleep. My life has the tendency to fall apart when I'm awake, you know?" - Ernest Hemingway

I try to keep it at 9 hours, but I often sleep longer. It's not healthy in the long run though, I learned recently.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

2 hours some nights.

10+ other nights.

My sleep schedule is all over the place.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Around 7 hours give or take a half an hour.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

It depends on the day. In my Life Skills class, we filled out a schedule of our average week and I apparently got around 35-40 hours of sleep... making the average hours of sleep I get a night around 5-6. There are days where I get less or more, but very occasionally, thinking about it now. As a matter of fact, I had 16 hours of sleep just a few days ago. Talk about a shitty sleep schedule. (Though, I wouldn't call it a _schedule_, per se.) Planning to get it back on track soon, though. I have a week until spring break is over and I want to make sure I'm decently prepared to _not_ wake up 4 hours after school started, at the very best. Great standards, I know.


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

I used to be a night-owl in college.

Now I like being asleep by 10:30-11:00 PM max.
I wake up for work at around 5:30-6:00PM

So yeah around 7-8 hours depending on if I get in bed early and get out late. 
Any more than that and I end up exhausted all day, any less and I end up exhausted all day. So its my happy median.


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

Insomnia, I hardly get six hours, if that. I can go off it for a few days, when I'm manic, but with really bad fatigue.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

I try to get a full night sleep, at least 8 hours


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

6 hours at least. Nowadays I make it a habit to wake up at 4 am and then go jogging at 5.30 am because that's the only appropriately safe time for me to get out of the house when the whole neighbourhood is just waking up and public transports can be seen traversing around. Sometimes, I can go on without sleeping for a day and would regain my energy at 10 am as if I had never stayed up late.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

*4-6 during the work week.

Then I crash on the weekends and sleep 8-10.*


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Lately been trying for 8. I'm waking up at 4am every morning so I try to get to bed by 8pm.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

DIDN'T SLEEP LAST NIGHT WOOOOOOOO

hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Today, i slept 7 hours, but it was from 7AM until 2PM, so basically when everyone is waking up to go to work, i go to bed :laughing: (with full daylight).

Yesterday, it was even worse 8.30AM until 3PM.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

7-8. I can go 6-7 but I'm a horrible cunt in the morning. I won't speak, I'll whisper :laughing:. 8-9 is a thing of beauty. Total peace.


----------



## Terator (Jun 22, 2016)

8-9 or 6-7 .


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

I have a lot of trouble sleeping 
i usually get 3-6 hours sleep


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

6-7 is what i found the most ideal duration of sleeping in a day.
I adjust my sleep so I get sufficient sleep everyday without excessive sleep.


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

6 or less.


----------



## Donalbain (Sep 12, 2016)

During the week I sleep for about six hours, but at the weekend, usually ten or more.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Usually 10 sometimes or more, occasionally less *grumbles about work*


----------



## MechaNox (Oct 29, 2016)

I usually sleep about 6 hours, especially if the next day is important, but if I do some relaxation/meditation before( like about half an hour), I'm fine with 4,5 hours of sleeping.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

7-8 hours, depending on how I feel like. I get up when I want to get up. The perks of working in the afternoon


----------

